# WOW Air



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow Air is offering pretty cheap prices on flights to Europe. Anybody flew with this carrier?
Theie website states "Included in your airfare is one small carry-on bag up to a maximum of 42x32x25cm (10kg/22 lbs)" - curious if they really measuring your bag in airport? and what if it's couple of cm bigger?


----------



## dotnet_nerd (Jul 1, 2009)

The check-in counters have those metal frame thingies that mimic the dimensions of the overhead compartment.

If the bag can be stuffed into that, you're good to go.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> curious if they really measuring your bag in airport? and what if it's couple of cm bigger?


I've never seen them actually measure or deny a carry-on.. although sometimes I wish they would as people are pushing the limits more and more now. A few cm's is nothing compared to what I see people bringing on board

Many overhead bins can hold larger than the limit and if not or all the space is already taken the cabin crew just check it below for free.. and the actual space available depends drastically on the plane itself


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

m3s said:


> I've never seen them actually measure or deny a carry-on ...


I've seen the measuring then denial more on the US airlines.

Though lately, I have seen around five people at the Canadian airline check in gate asked to put their carry on into the measuring metal frame. The five were able to make it fit so there's only been one at the check in gate that I can remember.




m3s said:


> ... Many overhead bins can hold larger than the limit and if not or all the space is already taken the cabin crew just check it below for free.. and the actual space available depends drastically on the plane itself


Interesting ... for me it's either the bin is the exact size, barely larger or so much smaller that I have had to up the carry on under the seat, despite lots of empty over head bins. A few times, where the overhead bin is too small - the aisle seat has also been too narrow.

The plane size is the biggest factor.


Cheers


----------



## RCB (Jan 11, 2014)

I attempted to book flights with WOW for this last July. They had no flights available for their advertised low prices. I was looking for two flights...Toronto to Iceland, and Iceland to Ireland. I ended up checking to see if they had any for anytime during the spring or summer. Nothing at advertised prices, when I looked late winter. I think their advertising is a scam.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Iceland air has good deals that are available on many days/weeks and is full service airline rather than the budget WOW. We were really happy with our flights and so has everyone else that has taken them. Their Edmonton to Reykjavik flights has been extremely popular. And great prices. Edmonton to Paris for 600 when on sale, etc.


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

RCB said:


> I attempted to book flights with WOW for this last July. They had no flights available for their advertised low prices. I was looking for two flights...Toronto to Iceland, and Iceland to Ireland. I ended up checking to see if they had any for anytime during the spring or summer. Nothing at advertised prices, when I looked late winter. I think their advertising is a scam.


My niece and 83 year old mother both used them to fly to LGW this year. Loved it. You do get into Rejkavik at 0400 or so which is rough but they said the flights were good. You have to bring your own food or buy it though.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Eclectic12 said:


> I've seen the measuring then denial more on the US airlines.
> 
> Though lately, I have seen around five people at the Canadian airline check in gate asked to put their carry on into the measuring metal frame. The five were able to make it fit so there's only been one at the check in gate that I can remember.


Interesting.. I suppose I don't spend much time at check in

I have seen US airlines deny people trying to board before their zone is called (in Canada everyone jumps in line as soon as they call any zone...)

Some Asian airlines have figured out how to make a separate line for each zone and boarding goes much smoother (actually tend to take off early instead of late!)

Air Canada LGA to YUL yesterday delayed 30 mins trying to sort out carry-on and disorderly boarding for a short 1 hr flight...


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I attempted to book flights with WOW for this last July. They had no flights available for their advertised low prices


 I booked for my mom flight to London and back for $420,could've book for $390, but she wanted longer stay. However, when I checked priced for summer, it was even more expensive than Westjet direct flight.



> I've never seen them actually measure or deny a carry-on..


 Are you talking about Wow or in general?
Wow has different luggage rules, small carry on is free, big one is extra, as per their website:


> Included in your airfare is one small carry-on bag up to a maximum of 42x32x25cm (10kg/22 lbs) including handles and wheels.
> OR
> 
> You can purchase allowance for a large carry-on bag, (instead of the small carry-on) up to a maximum of 56x45x25cm including handles and wheels and no more than 12 kg (26 lbs), but please note that you are still only permitted one piece of carry-on baggage on board.
> In addition to this, you may board the plane with one personal item (max 42x20x20cm) such as a laptop, a small purse or camera bag, which must fit under the seat in front of you; and one duty free shopping bag.


I just cannot find any bag that fit 42x32x25cm


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> My niece and 83 year old mother both used them to fly to LGW this year


Koogie, can you ask them about luggage?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> I just cannot find any bag that fit 42x32x25cm


That's about 30L so a typical soft backpack should squeeze in? I didn't realize they have their own baggage limits. Looks like they are banking on collecting baggage fees


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Follow the rules and err on the side of caution if you don't want to pay fees. Don't try to find loop holes because you will one day get caught, delay seating and securing the cabin, incur baggage discrepancies and further delays the aircraft when the load sheet doesn't match because an additional bag must be checked, then potentially miss a flow time into certain airspace further delaying a wheels up time.....there is so much that needs to match up in aviation that passengers just don't know about. 

There is nothing more frustrating then waiting up front for baggage issues because some *** hat thought they could find a loop hole in the system trying to save a buck and they find out their bag doesn't fit in the overhead and are asked to remove it and check it. That is one sure fire way to upset a Flight Attendant because they see this a number of times a day -- Passengers trying to jam their luggage in the over head while getting red in the face repeating "I swear it fit last time!!...." as they are holding up others trying to get to their seats so we can depart on time.

The squishy duffel bag idea is the best. Follow the rules -- pack small and stay within the limits.


----------



## noobs (Sep 27, 2015)

I flew to Germany last year via WOW air and transiting through Keflavik airport in Reykjavik Iceland.
Let me tell you this. EVERY single thing has to be paid. you have to pay for your seats (it was $9.99) and if you want a little drink, boom pay them and they take euro but only give you back Icelandic krona.. I wasn`t too impressed


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

That's what I've read as well....everything is out of pocket for you. They don't provide water, food, WiFi, etc.
http://www.businessinsider.com/wow-air-airline-ceo-tickets-cheaper-69-dollars-2017-1


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> you have to pay for your seats (it was $9.99)


 Really?! For any seat you have to pay?! What if I don't select any seat when checking in? Shouldn't it be assigned for free (like other carriers do)?

Do you have to pay for glass of water too?!


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

m3s said:


> ... I have seen US airlines deny people trying to board before their zone is called (in Canada everyone jumps in line as soon as they call any zone...)


I have seen the agent tell a few people "we are boarding zone 2, you will have to wait for zone 4" but not often.




m3s said:


> ... Some Asian airlines have figured out how to make a separate line for each zone and boarding goes much smoother (actually tend to take off early instead of late!)


I don't remember the take off time but the separate lines seemed to slow things down for central american airline. It probably had more to do with those with the zone signs didn't seem to be loud enough to make themselves heard in Pearson.

I also wondered why they had the zone number readable in one direction only when it seems more efficient to have the number readable in both directions.
Maybe they will improve in the future.


Cheers


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

gibor365 said:


> Really?! For any seat you have to pay?! What if I don't select any seat when checking in? Shouldn't it be assigned for free (like other carriers do)?
> 
> Do you have to pay for glass of water too?!


It's a low-cost-carrier. What do you expect when you're looking for the cheapest flight?

I'm blown away when people complain about low cost carriers and how they charge you for everything normal carriers include in their fair. There is a reason they are cheap -- if you want full fair service, you can expect to pay for it via fees or by booking with a full fair carrier.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> ... Wow has different luggage rules, small carry on is free, big one is extra ....


I guess it depends on what one is comparing to ... I can recall in 2008 finding out that my United flight allowed one personal item plus a similar sized carry on. Checking a bag meant a fee, whether it was the first or second bag.

Canadian airlines have been converting to this as well. I can remember the Air Canada flight where the departure from Toronto allowed a free checked bag but the departure from the US had a checked bag fee ... for the same airline.

Even Porter has introduced a checked bag fee.


Hence the increase in people either making do with a free carry on or pushing the limits.




gibor365 said:


> ... I just cannot find any bag that fit 42x32x25cm


I have seen a few ... but as most airlines I have flown on are using 55 xby 40 xby 23 cm, there likely isn't a ton of demand.


Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Canadian airlines have been converting to this as well.


 My MIL just came back from Florida. She flew with Air Canada and should've pay extra for check-in bag... 



> It's a low-cost-carrier. What do you expect when you're looking for the cheapest flight?


 Just checked WOW FAQs... if you don't select seat, it will be assigned to you for free.

Not sure about water ... if you should pay (and we don't have any EUR), I will tell my mom to buy couple of water bottles before boarding.



> I have seen a few


 I could find any in Walmart..... was measuring bags we have.... backpack doesn't fit as it has bigger height.... The only one that seems comparable to 42x32x25cm , it's my big laptop bag


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> Really?! For any seat you have to pay?! What if I don't select any seat when checking in? Shouldn't it be assigned for free (like other carriers do)?


Depends on the carrier ... RyanAir for example charges for all types of seats. There's also a fee for re-issuing a boarding card in the airport, checking in at the airport and Therapeutic Oxygen Reservation Fee.
https://www.ryanair.com/us/en/useful-info/help-centre/fees

At one point they were discussing a fee to for the washroom but I believe that was dropped.


Cheers


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> My MIL just came back from Florida. She flew with Air Canada and should've pay extra for check-in bag...


It seems to depend on who they think their competition is as well as what the carriers servicing the area think the market will bear.

Fly Porter that isn't an early flight, then beer & wine are free. Fly Air Canada Rouge, then one has to bring their own phone/tablet/computer to access the movies etc. Otherwise, one does without or pays to rent an iPad to access the entertainment system.


Cheers


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Also from the website


> In addition to this, you may board the plane with one personal item (max 42x20x20cm) such as a laptop, a small purse or camera bag


I'm sorry but even my small laptop is bigger size :miserable: , maybe only tablet will fit


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You could just look at the cost of the flight as the ticket cost plus the cost of the checked bag. That way you don't have to stress about finding a bag that will work.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Spudd said:


> You could just look at the cost of the flight as the ticket cost plus the cost of the checked bag. That way you don't have to stress about finding a bag that will work.


True. Gonna do it in future.... this time just booked as was specified that 1 carry on bag allowed for free.... thought the bag size can be as in other airlines


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Ag Driver said:


> There is nothing more frustrating then waiting up front for baggage issues because some *** hat thought they could find a loop hole in the system trying to save a buck and they find out their bag doesn't fit in the overhead and are asked to remove it and check it. That is one sure fire way to upset a Flight Attendant because they see this a number of times a day -- Passengers trying to jam their luggage in the over head while getting red in the face repeating "I swear it fit last time!!...." as they are holding up others trying to get to their seats so we can depart on time.


It's gotten a lot worse now that most airlines charge to check baggage. I feel for the flight attendants who have to smile while explaining why you can't stow that oversized yukelele in front of the emergency window seat.. Having been in a few aircraft emergencies where the training/preparation was key, I'm afraid customer service doesn't mix well with safety (and it's been shown that most passengers don't actually pay attention, comprehend or remember safety briefs)

I can check luggage for free at least in Canada but usually don't because of all the restrictions now (can't clear customs or board a flight without your checked luggage post 9/11 etc) A soft 30L backpack has worked well for me on a large variety of airlines and planes and I can easily stow it and get out of the way immediately. Some airlines are definitely more efficient at boarding than others. If they offer to "sky check" carry-on that really seems to speed up the process


----------

